# Colesterol and statins



## bobinski (14 Nov 2021)

Evening,
I saw a cardiologist rcently due to very low resting heart rate -34-at night followed by irregular HR that promnpted me to wake. Chest was pounding! Back story is at 59y i am relatively fit, at most 3-5 kilos heavier than i could be but I am alone in my family for not having heart problems. Sister has hole in the heart and arythmia leading hospitalistaion several times a jear. Mum has angine, as does my younger brother. My father had heart problems too but the real problem is my mum's Irish side of the family and their love of all things tasty, guinness, chips etc and very couch like lifestyles.
Anyway, echocardiogram was favourable, albeit a few odd heart beats, and a 24h monitoring of heart showed a range of 34 through to 166. I can hit 184...(not so )humble bragging. But the bloods gave me a cholseterol reading of 7.2  We discussed diet but mine is pretty good, only a little meat, rarely any processed foods, lots of fish, homemade brownbread and he said it was clear the high reading was down to genetics and he wanted me on statins pretty sharpish. I am reluctant but knowing my diet it looks like statins are the only answer to addressing the high reading and bringing it down. I see some here have been put on statins and would be grateful for some feedback especiallyif anyone here found themselves in a similar situation and changed diet, however radical, to bring a high colesterol reading down.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## OldShep (14 Nov 2021)

Mrs Shep had a test in the spring 7.1. Advised to look at her diet. All we could find to cut out were a few pork pies and high fat sausage. 
Tested again 3 mths later 6.9 Doctor says not to worry and certainly no statins as her good cholesterol is high.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2021)

Been on a low dose atoravastatin for 2-3 years, just 20mg. No side effects at all and in range now. Diet wasn't going to cut it as both parents on statins.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2021)

Cannot remember the figure but my cholesterol is just ok, verging on high. I am on a minimal dose of simvastatin and have been for a few years and suggested stopping but was told better just to leave well alone.


----------



## presta (14 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> We discussed diet but mine is pretty good, only a little meat, rarely any processed foods, lots of fish, homemade brownbread





OldShep said:


> Advised to look at her diet. All we could find to cut out were a few pork pies and high fat sausage.


13 years ago I noticed a xanthelasma in the corner of my eye, which indicative of high cholesterol, so I decided to reduce my fat intake. It's easy to jump to the conclusion that it all comes from 'junk' food, but I decided to tot it up and find out where most of my fat was coming from.

It was quite an eye opener, the majority of my fat intake was coming from just a handful of foodstuffs, and none of them 'junk' food. If I had removed the JF from my diet it would only have reduced my overall fat intake by very little, and would have involved a lot of work finding non-junk alternatives. Instead, I managed to get nine times the reduction in fat just by switching to skimmed milk, low fat marge and mayo, and cutting out cheese, biscuits, & the pate I used to put in sandwiches. A low fat food stuff eaten in large quantity can have a greater effect than a high fat product eaten in smaller quantities.

Within a few months the xanthelasma had gone, and without reorganising the menu. FSA recommendation is no more than 30% of total calories from fat.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2021)

I was put on statins (80mg Atorvastatin daily) nine years ago after a by-pass operation. They cut that back to 40mg daily about three years ago. I have had absolutely no adverse side effects in all those years. I have to have a blood test every eight weeks for a non-heart related matter so it's routine for the medics to check my cholesterol at the same time. It's comfortably within the range that perfectly healthy people have. Personally, I don't see that there are any reasons not to take them. If they give you bad side-effects, the medics will just put you on something else that you will tolerate better. BTW, like you, I was wary of taking long term medication when statins were first suggested. Now, I just gobble whatever they suggest and will continue to do so until I get an adverse reaction, or The Grim Reaper calls.


----------



## yello (14 Nov 2021)

Are you me Bob? We seem to have remarkably similar health issues, let's put it like that. Except maybe the family history.

I'm on a daily 40mg dose, despite having only borderline, but the good side, cholesterol. I think my cardiologist has gone 'belt and braces' on me (he's also prescribed a beta-blocker and kardegic) I think the intention is to make it as easy as poss for my heart , by clearing out the pipes, whilst they work out wtf is going on.

What I'm saying is fret not, it might be simply be a temporary measure. I have a bit of muscle ache but quite honestly that could well be from anything and is easily put up with.

Keep us posted, and I'll do the same, whatever we learn along the way might be of mutual benefit! 

Edit: I've also been given an angina spray too, to deal with the chest discomfort. I use it rarely, because it burns and tastes awful, but the stuff works when I need it.


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

I`ve been on the same 20mg atoravastatin as Fossyant. I`ve been taking them for 8 years in all and have only felt the benefits of taking them. I admit I was initially concerned and tried the diet route but despite losing weight and changing diet my colesterol levels were high. After starting the statins it went down within a month or so and has stayed that way since. For me, statins have been a dogsend and I would suggest if your GP advises it then bite the bullet and take the prescription.


----------



## yello (14 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> BTW, like you, I was wary of taking long term medication when statins were first suggested. Now, I just gobble whatever they suggest and will continue to do so until I get an adverse reaction, or The Grim Reaper calls.



Ditto. Funny how some principles simply melt in the face of doctor's advice.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Ditto. Funny how some principles simply melt in the face of doctor's advice.


So far, I just don't have any reason to question their expertise. That's just my personal view. Others may see things differently.


----------



## PaulSB (14 Nov 2021)

Following a heart attack 6-7 years ago I've been on 40mg Atorvastatin with no side effects. My cholesterol was 6.6 at the last test it was 3.8.

I discussed the medication with my GP. Her response was you're on a low dose of the oldest, best understood statin with no side effects. My advice is stay with it.

That was enough for me. I've no intention of stopping the meds.


----------



## bobinski (14 Nov 2021)

All, thanks for your replies. Don’t get me wrong I tend to trust the science. I am not anti meds etc. I am conscious though that meds are used to treat a largely sedentary population because doctors know that’s easier than persuading people to change diet and/or lifestyle. I am posting to a fairly select group and so your life experiences and advice is invaluable.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> Evening,
> Anyway, echocardiogram was favourable, albeit a few odd heart beats, and a 24h monitoring of heart showed a range of 34 through to 166. I can hit 184...(not so )humble bragging. But the bloods gave me a cholseterol reading of 7.2  We discussed diet but mine is pretty good, only a little meat, rarely any processed foods, lots of fish, homemade brownbread and he said it was clear the high reading was down to genetics and he wanted me on statins pretty sharpish. I am reluctant but knowing my diet it looks like statins are the only answer to addressing the high reading and bringing it down. I see some here have been put on statins and would be grateful for some feedback especiallyif anyone here found themselves in a similar situation and changed diet, however radical, to bring a high colesterol reading down.
> 
> Cheers
> Bob



Similar to me earlier this year. Went in for my annual heart check up (congenital heart problems) and my cholesterol was also 7. I was shocked as my diet is pretty healthy, I'm vegetarian and only a few pounds over where I should be. I went back and did a fasted cholesterol test at my GP and came well under 5. So I'd suggest you do the same before starting statins. NOTHING against statins - if you need them, get them - but it's worth checking. I was freaked out and it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## CXRAndy (14 Nov 2021)

Hi Bob, ive been on statins for 6-7 years. They do lower cholesterol, buts it more complicated than that. There are different types of cholesterol, HDL, LDL. LDL being classed not so good as HDL. But its not as clear, because triglycerides play a part aswell as ratios of HDL to total cholesterol. 

Did you get a full cholesterol test or just total value?

Side effects for me were slight leg cramps.

As you probably know ive changed my diet and eating pattern- fasting. This has had a major influence on my bloods. My triglycerides are extremely low. Triglycerides help transport cholesterol around the body.

Even though I eat lots of saturated fats, my cholesterol is just above normal. I'll be retesting again in 3 months to see which way my cholesterol is heading.


----------



## Cathryn (14 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Hi Bob, ive been on statins for 6-7 years. They do lower cholesterol, buts it more complicated than that. There are different types of cholesterol, HDL, LDL. LDL being classed not so good as HDL. But its not as clear, because triglycerides play a part aswell as ratios of HDL to total cholesterol.
> 
> Did you get a full cholesterol test or just total value?
> 
> ...



How are you fasting? I’m always curious and how does it work alongside an active lifestyle? I get so hungry!


----------



## bobinski (14 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Hi Bob, ive been on statins for 6-7 years. They do lower cholesterol, buts it more complicated than that. There are different types of cholesterol, HDL, LDL. LDL being classed not so good as HDL. But its not as clear, because triglycerides play a part aswell as ratios of HDL to total cholesterol.
> 
> Did you get a full cholesterol test or just total value?
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,

yes, I have followed your other posts.

I only have total value so far.

I am not adverse to fasting. I am also intrigued by Cathryns post. i Am waiting fora gp appointment to discuss the results and will ask for further blood tests then and either fast or perhaps modify my diet before I go and see if either impacts the results.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

Jeez Bob, thats a helluva range. Mine is typically in the 40's when Im asleep, but can dip into the 30's, but to get to 160 id have to be busting my huts with effort

Hope it gets properly sorted matey.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Jeez Bob, thats a helluva range. Mine is typically in the 40's when Im asleep, but can dip into the 30's, but to get to 160 id have to be busting my huts with effort


Mine used to be 34 bpm when lying down and relaxing, and I once saw 198 bpm when climbing a 25% ramp into a headwind. My low is more mid-50s nowadays. I daren't push hard enough to find out what the maximum is now, but I reckon it would still be close to 180 bpm.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Nov 2021)

Cathryn said:


> How are you fasting? I’m always curious and how does it work alongside an active lifestyle? I get so hungry!


I generally have either 1 meal a day or two meals a day. I stopped having breakfast. I try to eat in small window of 4 hours down to 1 hour per day.

Ive reduced my carbohydrates to a low level less than 75 grams per day, so my body has adapted to body fat fuelling.

ITS THE CARBOHYDRATES THAT DRIVE HUNGER. Carbs are basically sugar, which are addictive. You dont need carbs to live, actually you can live perfectly on zero carbs. Howver some vegetables have fibrous carbs, which are fine to consume, as they form a small portion of their volume

I dont feel hungry throughout the day. What I do eat is lots of leafy vegetables, fish, meats, saturated fats, nuts, olive oils, butter etc. 

Steer clear of any low fat foods or processed foods loaded with sugars

Intermittent fasting has other benefits too other than fat fuelling. You can control weight loss, body has long periods of low glucose/ insulin levels helping reverse insulin resistance, pre diabetes (I have) and diabetes. There are improvements in tiredness issues and autophagy benefits.

I watched quite a few videos by Dr Jason Fung and Dr Ekberg aswell as reading quite a few diabetic sites also nutritional specialists.

Noticeable effect is I feel hardly tired, no hunger concerns and easy weight control lost (30lbs in 2 months).

I can train weights and cycle for 2.5hours in a fasted state and not feel knackered.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

Why not just take the drugs and eat what you want?


----------



## PaulSB (15 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Jeez Bob, thats a helluva range. Mine is typically in the 40's when Im asleep, but can dip into the 30's, but to get to 160 id have to be busting my huts with effort
> 
> Hope it gets properly sorted matey.


It's a wide range but may not be unusual though @bobinski doesn't say when he hits 166.

I've a low HR, I've just taken it at 42 and I know it dips below 40 when I'm asleep. On Saturday my average HR was 114 on a 72 mile ride but I did ride at 150/160 on a couple of sharp inclines.

I've always understood the rate at which one's HR drops after exertion or exercise is the important number. Typically mine drops 30bpm.


----------



## Drago (15 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I generally have either 1 meal a day or two meals a day. I stopped having breakfast. I try to eat in small window of 4 hours down to 1 hour per day.
> 
> Ive reduced my carbohydrates to a low level less than 75 grams per day, so my body has adapted to body fat fuelling.
> 
> ...


Interesting.

Im prone to prone to porking a bit, so need to watch my intake. It diesn't help that I still lift and do protein shakes etxpc, so as well as the scales I weekly resport to the tape measure to keep a true tab on my bodily dimension.

Very light oats breakfast with OJ, very light lunch of a single wrap with some veggies, and a regular meal in the evening but with portion size regulated by Mrs D controls my weight very well. Occasional light snacks during the day of unsalted peanuts, protein shakes 5 days a week before workouts.

I don't feel hungry because im eating relatively normally, and most certainly don't risk weight problems by tripping my brain into starvation mode and actually putting on weight as some do when the various fasting regimes don't suit their physiology.

These "fasting" things do indeed work for many, but in the excitement people have forgotten that a relatively normal diet but with rigidly controlled ingredients and volumes is equally effective.


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It's a wide range but may not be unusual though @bobinski doesn't say when he hits 166.
> 
> I've a low HR, I've just taken it at 42 and I know it dips below 40 when I'm asleep. On Saturday my average HR was 114 on a 72 mile ride but I did ride at 150/160 on a couple of sharp inclines.
> 
> I've always understood the rate at which one's HR drops after exertion or exercise is the important number. Typically mine drops 30bpm.



The 166 was at the pointy end of a zwift ride with a tough climb. If racing it will go into the 170’s. Cruising in the 110-120 range. And yes, I always monitor the rate of HR drop and am now looking to understand and monitor heart rate variability with my watch.


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Why not just take the drugs and eat what you want?



😀 I am just exploring the experience of this group of relatively fit cyclists to see if there are any alternatives. As I have said already I tend to trust science on medical matters but will avoid medication unless necessary.


----------



## yello (15 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> As I have said already I tend to trust science on medical matters but will avoid medication unless necessary.



I am, or have been, of the same attitude. Of course, we all will have our own definitions of "necessary" and that's cool.

I've never wanted to take anything unless it was absolutely necessary. Even paracetamol or ibuprofen for aches and pains. There was nothing heroic in my motivation either, I don't think it builds character to suffer or anything daft like that. I just preferred not to dick around with my body's (unique) chemical make up.

My doctor, 12 or so years ago, persuaded me into taking my blood pressure meds with a graphic description (eye balls bursting) and I've since seen the wisdom in his advice. Took a few goes to find the right pill though. The case for statins (when they were first mentioned to me maybe 5 years ago) was less clear cut and I declined them then because, as I said up-thread, my cholesterol level was borderline at worst. There was no argument from my doctor either, and I learnt something from that.

We have the choice to take or not to take, and it's worth remembering that. You are in charge of your own health. And I think that's as it should be. Listen to the learned advice, inform yourself a little if you feel like it, but consider yourself to be the decision maker. Even if you decide to agree with every bit of advice from your doctor!


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2021)

On 20mg atorvastatin following a TIA (mini stroke). No side effects.


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> I am, or have been, of the same attitude. Of course, we all will have our own definitions of "necessary" and that's cool.
> 
> I've never wanted to take anything unless it was absolutely necessary. Even paracetamol or ibuprofen for aches and pains. There was nothing heroic in my motivation either, I don't think it builds character to suffer or anything daft like that. I just preferred not to dick around with my body's (unique) chemical make up.
> 
> ...



An example is ibuprofen. I would prefer not to take it. But I have no ACL in my right knee and had meniscus and cyst surgery 2y ago. My knee is wobbly, I have worked on muscle strength or support but the knee will often flare up And become a bit reluctant to work. I find Low power spinning on the bike often sorts this but if not I use ibuprofen to deal with the discomfort and pain so I can ride. I do so at the necessary tipping point so I get to ride and also to race on Zwift.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2021)

Worth trying the diet, but also check family history as it's genetic - like mine is. Plenty of others here with good diets, exercise, and higher than ideal cholesterol. Also lockdown didn't help anyone - certainly more diagnoses of Type 2 being found.


----------



## Norry1 (15 Nov 2021)

Hi Bob - I take Simvastatin and Ramipril (blood pressure) following a TIA 15 years ago. I was overweight and unfit at the time. As you know, I am reasonably fit now and a decent weight and I often wonder if I still need to take the drugs. My doctor says he suggests I do unless I am experiencing any side effects. I don't think I am, so I carry on taking them. My cholesterol sits around 5 but as others have said, it is more the good/bad cholesterol ratio that is important.

I reckon the doctors are scared to say, yes stop taking them, just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> An example is ibuprofen. I would prefer not to take it. But I have no ACL in my right knee and had meniscus and cyst surgery 2y ago. My knee is wobbly, I have worked on muscle strength or support but the knee will often flare up And become a bit reluctant to work. I find Low power spinning on the bike often sorts this but if not I use ibuprofen to deal with the discomfort and pain so I can ride. I do so at the necessary tipping point so I get to ride and also to race on Zwift.


Why not get the ACL reconstructed, much easier than repairing the cartilage that you may well be damaging having an unstable knee and presumably missing meniscus. Once articular cartilage is damaged to any extent, it's nigh on impossible to repair (other than with bits of or a whole new knee!) All assuming your cartilage isn't wrecked already of course!

If taking ibuprofen regularly, get yourself a prescription of omeprazole to prevent damaging your GI tract


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

Norry1 said:


> Hi Bob - I take Simvastatin and Ramipril (blood pressure) following a TIA 15 years ago. I was overweight and unfit at the time. As you know, I am reasonably fit now and a decent weight and I often wonder if I still need to take the drugs. My doctor says he suggests I do unless I am experiencing any side effects. I don't think I am, so I carry on taking them. My cholesterol sits around 5 but as others have said, it is more the good/bad cholesterol ratio that is important.
> 
> I reckon the doctors are scared to say, yes stop taking them, just in case something goes wrong.



Martin, blimey, I thought I was hiding from you lots posting separately here 😁

I genuinely can’t imagine you overweight and unfit. Hard work and the drugs certainly seem to work for you👍


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Ditto. Funny how some principles simply melt in the face of doctor's advice.


Yep. Om nom nom, morning cocktail time for me


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Why not get the ACL, much easier than repairing the cartilage that you may well be damaging having an unstable knee and presumably missing meniscus. Once articular cartilage is damaged to any extent, it's nigh on impossible to repair (other than with bits of or a whole new knee!) All assuming your catrtilage isn't wrecked already of course!
> 
> If taking ibuprofen regularly, get yourself a prescription of omeprazole to prevent damaging your GI tract



ACL was an option left open and then this thing called a pandemic interfered 🙄😀

I will look up omeprazole👍


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> ACL was an option left open and then this thing called a pandemic interfered 🙄😀
> 
> I will look up omeprazole👍


There are surgeons operating again now 

Omeprazole is a proton pump inhibitor (PPI)


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> There are surgeons operating again now
> 
> Omeprazole is a proton pump inhibitor (PPI)



I have been ACL "deficent" for over 35 years following a series of skateboarding, err, accidents. So the consultant suggested we see how i get on with just the meniscus repair. Let's see if i can get to see my GP and get a referral. My cycling buddies in another thread will LOVE it if i do


----------



## vickster (15 Nov 2021)

You can get ACL braces, might be worth discussing with a physio


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

I'm on 80mg atorvastatin, bisoprolol 1.25mg and low dose aspirin following a heart attack in 2016 and a close encounter with angina in 2008, I'm in good shape for a fella a month off his 70th birthday, part of the problem has been genetics and its not been helped by a poor diet in the past, its not ideal now but a lot better than it was, I haven't noticed any side effects from the medication though I do like a nap these days.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2021)

yello said:


> Ditto. Funny how some principles simply melt in the face of doctor's advice.


When I went on to Statins I knew there was some controversy about them, but I'd never paid much attention. So I asked the consultant to explain. He said - not in as many words - something like: "The controversy around them is mainly about using them to get an effect that could also be obtained by lifestyle changes. That's not why I'm prescribing them to you. I'm prescribing them as an intervention because you've had a Serious Thing." adding "So shut up and take your medicine. Jeez, everyone's an expert these days. I blame YouTube".

Highly embroidered and not anything like his exact words, but that was the gist.


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Nov 2021)

I found out so much about diets , fasting, diabetes from YouTube. No doctor would spend the time or willing to part with their learned knowledge. 

Saying that it seems the vast majority of general practitioners have limited to downright wrong knowledge of dietary requirements for certain medical conditions.

Diabetes being one example, where the assumption its a chronic non reversible condition and requires life long medicines (insulin tablets, injections) to maintain the condition. Where in many cases insulin just compounds the patients problems.


----------



## yello (15 Nov 2021)

Statins did get _a lot_ of negative press, it has to be said. A cause célèbre even. Like @Dogtrousers, I was aware of it but, like many things for many people, the debate had little impact on me until it took on a direct and personal relevance. The cardiologist pretty much prescribed them on the basis that he was trying to keep from having a heart attack and he made it seem 'all hands to the pump'

I can't say I notice them (the muscle ache could be nocebo) and I can only assume they are doing something positive. If my ears suddenly grow longer (outside of that naturally occurring with age that is) then I'll let you know.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> I found out so much about diets , fasting, diabetes from YouTube. No doctor would spend the time or willing to part with their learned knowledge.


The bit about YouTube was total invention on my part. My consultant never said anything about it. It was my attempt at humour.


----------



## berty bassett (15 Nov 2021)

Dibs on your bike when you croak sick note


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

berty bassett said:


> Dibs on your bike when you croak sick note





I think you'll find its a little too big for you


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Nov 2021)

berty bassett said:


> Dibs on your bike when you croak sick note


This is because of your London experience 

You're wicked


----------



## CXRAndy (15 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The bit about YouTube was total invention on my part. My consultant never said anything about it. It was my attempt at humour.


----------



## T4tomo (15 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> When I went on to Statins I knew there was some controversy about them, but I'd never paid much attention. So I asked the consultant to explain. He said - not in as many words - something like: "The controversy around them is mainly about using them to get an effect that could also be obtained by lifestyle changes. That's not why I'm prescribing them to you. I'm prescribing them as an intervention because you've had a Serious Thing." adding "So shut up and take your medicine. Jeez, everyone's an expert these days. I blame YouTube".
> 
> Highly embroidered and not anything like his exact words, but that was the gist.


I'm on 20mg Atorvastatin, recommended after the company medical as Chol reading of 6.5, with a decent diet. I was recommended them about 25 years ago when my reading was 9.0, but my diet was v poor then, so I only took a months worth and then managed to hold Chol at 5.5 ish from diet and exercise for years, echoing the above.

Now its crept up a bit, family medical history suggest a low dosage is beneficial and I have had no adverse effects. blood test new year to see what the new reading is.

In both cases my good to bad ratio's were very favourable


----------



## Once a Wheeler (15 Nov 2021)

Unlike most of my contemporary male acquaintances, I do not take any routine medication. A few years ago my weight began to creep up so I started following this well-known plan:



It has worked well and is easy to follow. It seems to bring with it a number of additional health advantages including reduced cholesterol and improved cardio-vascular health. Well worth a look as the minimal fasting involved seems to switch on a number of innate metabolic self-protection systems that simply go unused if you follow normal modern eating habits.

The underlying observation is that we evolved in a world of irregular food supply and that the body uses the times of minimal intake to do a lot of repair and maintenance. By analogy, medication such as statins can be like trying to maintain your car whilst it is on a journey. You get a better result by stopping and letting the on-board mechanic do his job.

Obviously, acute conditions and genetically prone individuals will need medication; and in any case you should discuss it with your doctor. Book available here. Well worth considering: best of luck for a long and healthy future.


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> he said it was clear the high reading was down to genetics


So has he referred you for genetic screening, then?

I took statins for years. I accept they work for some people but they really didn't work for me and doctors took too long to spot the signs. I will never get the missing memories back. I've tried other statins since and none worked right. I've also tried PCSK9 inhibitor which failed differently. More drugs are coming on stream now and unless I suddenly hit the diet jackpot (not found one that works for me yet), I guess I'll find out if they work for me...

If you get genetic screening, they can also spot some statin intolerances. Otherwise, I'd follow the instructions, including usually ramping up instead of starting at the maximum dose.


----------



## bobinski (15 Nov 2021)

mjr said:


> So has he referred you for genetic screening, then?
> 
> I took statins for years. I accept they work for some people but they really didn't work for me and doctors took too long to spot the signs. I will never get the missing memories back. I've tried other statins since and none worked right. I've also tried PCSK9 inhibitor which failed differently. More drugs are coming on stream now and unless I suddenly hit the diet jackpot (not found one that works for me yet), I guess I'll find out if they work for me...
> 
> If you get genetic screening, they can also spot some statin intolerances. Otherwise, I'd follow the instructions, including usually ramping up instead of starting at the maximum dose.



No, but i had told him all my family on the Irish side have high colesterol and angina etc. Interesting re statin intolerance screening. I will be starting on 20mg Atorvastatin and see how it goes.


----------



## mjr (15 Nov 2021)

bobinski said:


> No, but i had told him all my family on the Irish side have high colesterol and angina etc. Interesting re statin intolerance screening. I will be starting on 20mg Atorvastatin and see how it goes.


The problem with that is most inherited high cholesterol genes have 50-50 chance of being passed on, so it shouldn't be all your family unless it's polygenic... but either way, screening should tell you more.

Good luck with the meds.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Dec 2021)

<rant>


CXRAndy said:


> general practitioners have limited to downright wrong knowledge of


...rather a lot more than you'd imagine. 
</rant>


----------



## yello (1 Dec 2021)

Cholesterol and statins are certainly subjects of debate. You don't have to search long to find disagreement amongst health professionals.

What we, as uneducated sheep, are meant to do is beyond me. Eenie meenie mynie mo?  I just take the darned things because the doc told me to and I don't notice any I'll effects.


----------



## bobinski (1 Dec 2021)

Saw my GP yesterday and he looked at the blood results and said, hold on, let’s redo them and see what readings we get. At the very least, if we do give you statins, we have a baseline to work from and we can see if that high reading was an anomaly. Very impressed with his approach.


----------



## T4tomo (1 Dec 2021)

bobinski said:


> No, but i had told him all my family on the Irish side have high colesterol and angina etc. Interesting re statin intolerance screening. I will be starting on 20mg Atorvastatin and see how it goes.


The Doctor told my Mum she had acute angina. She misheard and punched him for his cheek.


----------

